# Looking for t-shirt design service.



## troutslasyer (Aug 8, 2007)

Looking for an affordable design service for my small screenprinting operation. I am looking for someone to turn to when I get behind and for higher end designs. I don't do large orders (greater than 500 or so), as I am a manual printer, so pricing is critical. 

Mostly looking for someone to look to for school and youth sport designs with turn-arounds of less than a week. 

Thanks


----------



## suthernkumfert (Jun 29, 2010)

troutslasyer said:


> Looking for an affordable design service for my small screenprinting operation. I am looking for someone to turn to when I get behind and for higher end designs. I don't do large orders (greater than 500 or so), as I am a manual printer, so pricing is critical.
> 
> Mostly looking for someone to look to for school and youth sport designs with turn-arounds of less than a week.
> 
> Thanks


 
so are you looking just for a person to the artwork? or do you need them to do the printing? If it is just the art work what i have done is go to a tatoo place and talk to some of people up there and see what they may charge for artwork. i had a lady one time do some artwork for me and all i had to do is tell her what i wanted and give her the freedom to go at the design and i think she charged me $25 bucks so thats not bad at all. Then i simply scanned it into the computer and tweaked it in photshop and that was it. so i now it sounds crazy to do this but alot of times they have a person that is trying to learn how to tatoo so they will even pratice drawling for free. pluse you could just trade a shirt for the artwork and then even gain a place to sell your shirts all in the same deal...just something to look at. i hope that this helps


----------



## tlpe548b (Jul 14, 2011)

Yes tattoo shops do sketches all day, and are indeed a great place to find concept artists. You can also find people on fiverr, there is a few people on these boards that just sell designs. abrandwithnoname.com is one, and does great work. Ebay, and craigslist are also good places to look. Not to mention your local college talk to the design program chair, and let them know you have some part time art work, most college programs require some sort of internship. So giving a student 10 hrs a week, works out best for everyone, and you usually don't have to pay them.


----------



## suthernkumfert (Jun 29, 2010)

tlpe548b said:


> Yes tattoo shops do sketches all day, and are indeed a great place to find concept artists. You can also find people on fiverr, there is a few people on these boards that just sell designs. abrandwithnoname.com is one, and does great work. Ebay, and craigslist are also good places to look. Not to mention your local college talk to the design program chair, and let them know you have some part time art work, most college programs require some sort of internship. So giving a student 10 hrs a week, works out best for everyone, and you usually don't have to pay them.


 
i never thought about the college, thats a really good idea. I know with the tattoo that will also give you a chance to have a place to sell shirts as well. and if the guys in there were to draw the pics they maybe give them a free shirt but more importantly they would be trying to help sell the shirts with their drawlings on them. same with the college kids. they would tell their friends that they did the pics and maybe can help sell some shirts.


----------



## Fluid (Jun 20, 2005)

Sent you a PM


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

:: Service request post moved to the proper Service Referrals/Recommendations section of the forum. Read more here  ::​


----------



## nzg (Feb 9, 2008)

School and youth sport designs are areas I work in a lot. Once scheduled, I usually have designs (& seps if needed) in a day or 2. Have a look at a few samples, & let me know if I can help.
https://sites.google.com/site/nzgfreelance/illustration
nzgraham[USER=67599]@Emb[/USER]arqmail.com


----------



## threadmasters (Mar 2, 2011)

try riptaw graphics


----------



## suthernkumfert (Jun 29, 2010)

nzg said:


> School and youth sport designs are areas I work in a lot. Once scheduled, I usually have designs (& seps if needed) in a day or 2. Have a look at a few samples, & let me know if I can help.
> https://sites.google.com/site/nzgfreelance/illustration
> [email protected]Embarqmail.com


 
awesome drawlings


----------



## dlac (Apr 8, 2008)

Please take a moment and check out my portfolio at www.art4tees.com and see who I am.. I do exactly what you are looking for for a lot of smaller shops.. I am just finishing doing a 25 design marathon for some people who have a small pre print line.. 25 designs over 45 days at 15-25.oo each.. very seldom do I charge over $50.00 for anything.. Have really lot of art that I have done in the past and we don't reinvent the wheel, we just change the names to protect the innocent.. please go look at my site
dlac


----------



## suthernkumfert (Jun 29, 2010)

dlac said:


> Please take a moment and check out my portfolio at www.art4tees.com and see who I am.. I do exactly what you are looking for for a lot of smaller shops.. I am just finishing doing a 25 design marathon for some people who have a small pre print line.. 25 designs over 45 days at 15-25.oo each.. very seldom do I charge over $50.00 for anything.. Have really lot of art that I have done in the past and we don't reinvent the wheel, we just change the names to protect the innocent.. please go look at my site
> dlac


 
great work keep up thgood work over there...


----------

